# How Much Is Crow Per Lb.?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Perhaps I can find some on sale at Win-Co.

As I much as I was *certain* about this thing happening.......sometimes the dynamic changes.

I'm sorry for getting everyone's hopes up. Mine were (waaay) up as well. 

I'll leave it at that.

ABM out.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

But ABM...*you promised!*


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Well since it's obviously not going to happen. Spill the beans! What was the apparent deal?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'm priceless


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Apology accepted, ABM. Please tell us what you heard.

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, please do tell!

If you don't, that means that there's still a possibility of it happening.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> Apology accepted, ABM. Please tell us what you heard.
> 
> PBF


I agree. just for once quit being an *** to everyone and just say what you thought would happen. Noone will be upset at you. And now that it seems pretty clear nothing is happening on the trade front, you have no reason to withhold any information. The only thing you will recieve otherwise is endless ridicule.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't believe anyone would post a trade that they heard about from a source, given that 'deal coming soon' thing. I guess maybe it somehow brought the 'have your screenname break an nba trade news item and get famous' thing to fad status. now everyone wants in, and the stakes are high... with so many high-profile failures, the first person who actually succeeds will be a freaking hero.

... not really, even the losers are just losers on one internet message board for one team in one sports league in one country.  

I didn't even play. maybe I will though, later. I have sources.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Five5even said:


> I agree. just for once quit being an *** to everyone and just say what you thought would happen. Noone will be upset at you. And now that it seems pretty clear nothing is happening on the trade front, you have no reason to withhold any information. The only thing you will recieve otherwise is endless ridicule.


Ever hear of the boy who cried wolf? That is this.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

I trust that posters that are calling ABM an *** or loser are kidding. ABM's been around here a long time, and I'd bet big bucks that you would be in the vast minority if you actually think that.

He either believed something was coming, or he's just putting us on.

You might want to consider that the deal could still be in process, i.e. a follow up medical exam, and that ABM isn't at liberty to say anything.

Go Blazers


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Five5even said:


> I agree. just for once quit being an *** to everyone and just say what you thought would happen. Noone will be upset at you. And now that it seems pretty clear nothing is happening on the trade front, you have no reason to withhold any information. The only thing you will recieve otherwise is endless ridicule.


[strike]How bout for once you stop ****ing *****ing?

That'd be a great thing. If they don't wanna tell, then move on. Jesus christ, you can be a ****ing pest.[/strike]


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

BealzeeBob said:


> I trust that posters that are calling ABM an *** or loser are kidding. ABM's been around here a long time, and I'd bet big bucks that you would be in the vast minority if you actually think that.
> 
> He either believed something was coming, or he's just putting us on.
> 
> ...


Not kidding at all. His credibility is very low (or non-existent), no matter how much crow he digests. Reminds me of my pre-schooler saying "Ive got a secret". Doing what he's done (misleading or stating a potential is indeed a fact) only makes himself look bad, even if it comes true. It was total hype in the first place and appears it was done as if to say "Hey look at me".


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BealzeeBob said:



> I trust that posters that are calling ABM an *** or loser are kidding. ABM's been around here a long time, and I'd bet big bucks that you would be in the vast minority if you actually think that.
> 
> He either believed something was coming, or he's just putting us on.
> 
> ...


I agree. Also, he's one of the nicest people here.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ABM said:


> Perhaps I can find some on sale at Win-Co.
> 
> As I much as I was *certain* about this thing happening.......sometimes the dynamic changes.
> 
> ...


Apology not accepted! I was really looking forward to Ha coming back!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> *-- Jarrett Jack is throwing out the first pitch at PGE Park on Friday, 7:05 p.m. start. *A little advice for JJ.... warm-up... or goose one to the catcher. Trust me. Not a good idea to try letting loose without being warm. Beavers owner Merritt (not Garrett) Paulson will be on hand, celebrating the new era of baseball. I wonder how long until the franchise gets smart and changes the nickname to avoid confusion with the "other" baseball Beavers.


Maybe KP just delayed the deal so that fans could get their money's worth at the game on Friday.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Maybe KP just delayed the deal so that fans could get their money's worth at the game on Friday.


I suspect he delayed it to make ABM look bad. 

barfo


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

AudieNorris said:


> Not kidding at all. His credibility is very low (or non-existent), no matter how much crow he digests. Reminds me of my pre-schooler saying "Ive got a secret". Doing what he's done (misleading or stating a potential is indeed a fact) only makes himself look bad, even if it comes true. It was total hype in the first place and appears it was done as if to say "Hey look at me".


It's your choice how much credibility you give him. But, you are making a big mistake if you believe that. You should trust those of us that have been here for a while. ABM is the top citizen on this board as far as I'm concerned. The fact that he started this thread speaks to that as well.

But, please--feel free to jump to conclusions without basis. Some of the oldest and most frequent posters on her are sanctimonious SOBs, but I still know if they came out with a rumor, that they would have a solid basis for it, because I know that they have built a solid reputation on this board.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> I suspect he delayed it to make ABM look bad.
> 
> barfo


That's the ticket!


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Reep said:


> It's your choice how much credibility you give him. But, you are making a big mistake if you believe that. You should trust those of us that have been here for a while. ABM is the top citizen on this board as far as I'm concerned. The fact that he started this thread speaks to that as well.
> 
> But, please--feel free to jump to conclusions without basis. Some of the oldest and most frequent posters on her are sanctimonious SOBs, but I still know if they came out with a rumor, that they would have a solid basis for it, because I know that they have built a solid reputation on this board.


It doesn't really matter that his hype was true or not. Not jumping to conclusions either. He said something was true, it turned out to not be. Credibility is damaged because of it. It doesn't matter that he gave no particulars. 

In general, what he did was bad thing to do to forum members, to his "sources", and to his own credibility. Same can be said of many in the media, for the same reason. Some of them are really nice and have been around for a long time too.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Personally, I don't accept the apology. I think it is BS to post rumors with out naming names. I think whenever someone does this the post should be closed unless they are willing to name names. We had over 100 pages on Mediocre Mans BS Thread. Now we have over 7 pages on ABM's BS post. This type of posting takes away the credibility of this site. Next time I read a rumor, I'm just naturally going to think it's a BS post. If you have sources, you don't have to divulge them, but you at least need to name the names of the players involved. Other wise save us all a bunch of grief and stop posting this BS.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

^ i kinda agree - put up or shut up. 

majorly over the 'i know something that you dont - its big, but im not going to tell you.. ill just make a thread about it' at least put a rumor tag on it or something and say who da hell the players are. rumors about mystery players don't help anything imo.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

furball said:


> Personally, I don't accept the apology. I think it is BS to post rumors with out naming names. I think whenever someone does this the post should be closed unless they are willing to name names. We had over 100 pages on Mediocre Mans BS Thread. Now we have over 7 pages on ABM's BS post. This type of posting takes away the credibility of this site. Next time I read a rumor, I'm just naturally going to think it's a BS post. If you have sources, you don't have to divulge them, but you at least need to name the names of the players involved. Other wise save us all a bunch of grief and stop posting this BS.


I agree. I'd much rather they say nothing at all as opposed to this. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fortunately for me this is a forum, and not a peer-review journal. I come here because I like it when people offer up things they heard. Since I'm an adult, I can filter what is said by the reputation of the person and the statements that are made. If I wanted only the facts, I would hang out on ESPN's main page and stay out of forums altogether. If that is what you are looking for, then there are plenty of news sources. 

If you want open and reasonably moderated discussion--without hypertechnical censorship by those that lack the ability to choose what they do and don't want to read--then this is the right place.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

2 experienced posters come here with info from what they believe to be credible sources - and wind up with egg on their faces.

Maybe the problem isn't with the posters. Maybe these inside sources are peddling misinformation. If you can't plug the leaks, create an atmosphere where people won't trust the leaks.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

You guys are worrying too much about this, on both sides.

When ever I've heard of a potential trade or a rumor of sorts, I'll post it. They haven't always come to fruition, but I do post what I hear.

That said, people should give these guys a break if they don't want to post every detail about things they hear. I'm selective about what I post here my self.

To the guys that posted things that didn't happen, don't sweat it. You were wrong. It's really not a big deal. I've posted things and been wrong a couple of times. People will call me out, I don't worry about it.

In the end, it's just an internet message board. Nothing worth losing sleep over.

That's my take.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Reep said:


> Fortunately for me this is a forum, and not a peer-review journal. I come here because I like it when people offer up things they heard. Since I'm an adult, I can filter what is said by the reputation of the person and the statements that are made.


Sure, you are an adult. But what of the children here? Are you not concerned that they will be forever scarred by the trade rumors? Sure, a kid hears a rumor, that's harmless enough. Once. But pretty soon, his friends introduce him to new rumors, his appetite for rumors increases, and he's living for his next fix. Pretty soon, that innocent young child is hanging out with the likes of MM and ABM, men who are so doped-up on rumors that they are known by only their initials. 

You need to think about what kind of an example you are setting, mister.

barfo


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

furball said:


> Personally, I don't accept the apology. I think it is BS to post rumors with out naming names. I think whenever someone does this the post should be closed unless they are willing to name names. We had over 100 pages on Mediocre Mans BS Thread. Now we have over 7 pages on ABM's BS post. This type of posting takes away the credibility of this site. Next time I read a rumor, I'm just naturally going to think it's a BS post. If you have sources, you don't have to divulge them, but you at least need to name the names of the players involved. Other wise save us all a bunch of grief and stop posting this BS.


I love how the word 'rumor' has evolved into "THIS IS GOING TO HAPPEN OMG!" and then everyone gets their hopes up and gets pissed off. I really, honestly find it funny how much people read into things, and then decide it's the person who provided us with potential information-something they didn't have to do-is responsible for them being disappointed.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Sure, you are an adult. But what of the children here? Are you not concerned that they will be forever scarred by the trade rumors? Sure, a kid hears a rumor, that's harmless enough. Once. But pretty soon, his friends introduce him to new rumors, his appetite for rumors increases, and he's living for his next fix. Pretty soon, that innocent young child is hanging out with the likes of MM and ABM, men who are so doped-up on rumors that they are known by only their initials.
> 
> You need to think about what kind of an example you are setting, mister.
> 
> barfo


I guess that means I am going to change my name to "H", or maybe Mr. H, just don't call me Preparation H. Soon we'll all just be a bunch of lettrs or butt paste. :biggrin:


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

barfo said:


> Sure, you are an adult. But what of the children here? Are you not concerned that they will be forever scarred by the trade rumors? Sure, a kid hears a rumor, that's harmless enough. Once. But pretty soon, his friends introduce him to new rumors, his appetite for rumors increases, and he's living for his next fix. Pretty soon, that innocent young child is hanging out with the likes of MM and ABM, men who are so doped-up on rumors that they are known by only their initials.
> 
> You need to think about what kind of an example you are setting, mister.
> 
> barfo


You are my all time favorite commie pinko!!:worthy:


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

barfo said:


> Pretty soon, that innocent young child is hanging out with the likes of MM and ABM, men who are so doped-up on rumors that they are known by only their initials.


Don't blame MM (middle men). The problem is the rumor mongers in Columbia. We should declare a war on rumors.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well that does it. I am so bummed no rumors came through, I am going to buy a big Chihuahua and go to the dog pit fights. :biggrin:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

By the way, just for the record, I never posted that thread over here. It was trotted-out here after copying & pasting what I had written over at O-Live Forum, which, BTW, is more to me like the WWE of Blazer boards.......more free-flowing, more audacious by nature. When I'm feeling particularly gutsy or feisty, that's where I reside.

This place is much more respectable. 

Nonetheless, I posted my apology here just the same.

I wasn't looking for recognition or hype over there. Simply put, I had heard some things....from relatively trusted resources....then stated that I was pretty certain something was going to go down.

It didn't, I posted my crow, and have now moved on.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

ABM said:


> By the way, just for the record, I never posted that thread over here. It was trotted-out here after copying & pasting what I had written over at O-Live Forum, which, BTW, is more to me like the WWE of Blazer boards.......more free-flowing, more audacious by nature. When I'm feeling particularly gutsy or feisty, that's where I reside.
> 
> This place is much more respectable.
> 
> ...


No worries ABM! But next time you should probably check with me first before posting anything.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

But the deal's dead right? So you can tell us what it might have been. 

Then we could have a whole big argument thread as to whether or not it would have been a good deal.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> But the deal's dead right?....


For now, perhaps. 

I think I'll just retreat back to my Deals-o-The Day, though. :cheers:


----------

